# La Gloria Cubana



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't remember which one it is, its been in my humi for about a month. It was warm out in NJ last night so I lit the fire pit, put on the hockey game and had this little lady. For some reason she gave me a really bad headache later in the night though.


*well that didnt work out. i cant post pictures yet. reading>me


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

i love lgc, they're my favorite stick right now, sorry about the headache, did you smoke it on an empty stomach?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't blame the cigar, blame the water you didn't drink.

Smoking causes diuresis.

1cal of food requires 1ml of water to process.

95% of headaches are related to dehydration.


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

nope it was a maybe an hour or two after dinner. it was a nice smoke, just about an hour after i had a monster headache. could have been from something else, i dont know.


----------

